# Examples of Pintail mounts



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

Anyone have a some good pictures of Pintail mounts. I have one to be mounted and want to see some good examples. Thanks

Ron


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

These are not mine but some ideas..


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

wow BM nice pics, I'm lookin to put another sprig in the house or office but have only dropped one really good one this year and the dog roughed him up a bit.

cool post


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

I shot this pintail in south west Louisiana in 1988. Roger Harp in Baytown mounted it. Funny thing was, it flew into the spread along with a greenhead. Got a double on them. Only mounted the sprig, since I already had a greenhead. If I had more money, at that time, I would have done them as a pair. To this day, we call it my interracial **** duck! LOL.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

nice looking duck captain, two years ago I accidently doubled on pintail drakes and one was banded......wish i could have afforded to mount both!

I've got no pics but i've seen pintails mounted on strings of dead birds hanging head down with one wing out and they look really nice like that too!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A few more...

I used to go on all of the Taxidermy websites to get ideas for my mounts. 
try this- http://www.taxidermy.net/taxidermists/tlinks.html#Texas


----------



## Stalking Horse (Jan 10, 2007)

I've always wanted to mount a Bull Sprig. Maybe one day.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

bull minnow that first pic is the coolest in my opinion!!


----------



## REM (Dec 18, 2006)

My friend is a taxidermist that puts out some exceptional mounts. This is one of his mounts.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

here is the one that i have on my wall


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Larry Dossman on Grant Rd. in Cypress 281 255 6800

I've got a deer and Gadwall out there now! He doesn't do fish anymore!

The actual mount looks much better than the pic!


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

Here's mine, got done at Bucks in Santa Fe, taking him my Redhead I shot last weekend, anyone have some redhead mounts? I was thinking about a standing mount.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Dossman is a great Taxidermist.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Those are some great examples! Wish I would have seem them before I got mine mounted a few years ago. I'll keep these in mind for the next one I guess.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Again, the pic doesn't do the mount justice!

Dossman is good, when we dropped off a couple weeks ago he had single handedly caped out 38 deer by himself that day! We've been using him for about 25 or so years now! It may be worth a ride out there to take a look at some of his work!

He's one of them 'good ol boy's!'


----------

